# TMC V2 Pro Regulator



## belly259 (27 Jun 2012)

Hi people , has anyone else had any issues with the regulator ?

Solenoid is very noisy and i dont think its working correctly, well the block that the solenoid collects too as i dont understand how that part operates, but either way when solenoid is turned off/on the co2 still comes thro.

the regulator doesnt seem to completely stop co2 flow when turned off, can u buy replacement components ?

Im very new to working with regs and co2 so please understand if there dumb questions.

Kind regards John


----------



## spyder (27 Jun 2012)

The gas flow will continue when it shuts off, until the pressure drops, this is normal.

My solenoid is silent, just a clunk at on/off times.


----------



## belly259 (27 Jun 2012)

yes i understand that , but surely that would be finished within hours ?

It seems to constantly carry on seaping through ? so what are of the reg and solenoid would that be tht could be faulty?


----------



## Matt Warner (27 Jun 2012)

I had this problem with my TMC reg when I first got it. I took the solenoid apart and cleaned the plunger and gave it a good blow out and it was fine ever since.


----------



## belly259 (27 Jun 2012)

the part with the brass coating ? and what did u clean it with ? doesnt seem to be any muck or anything on it. 

its a bit of a head scratcher as the bottle does not leak at all, so must be something with reg, and dont want to fork out more on another, its been a long night lol


----------



## belly259 (28 Jun 2012)

Does anyone know where i can purchase a replacement part, the block with the solenoid on in between needle valve and main reg block ?

the solenoid when on spigot is noisy as hell, but ok when off, looks as if the brass sleeve is worn causing vibration.

Thank john


----------



## belly259 (28 Jun 2012)

anyone ? the noise when solenoid is on is terrible, just constant buzzing.

If you look at the TMC V2 pro now its different block onto solenoid ??? wounder if its a common issue.


----------



## Antipofish (28 Jun 2012)

belly259 said:
			
		

> anyone ? the noise when solenoid is on is terrible, just constant buzzing.
> 
> If you look at the TMC V2 pro now its different block onto solenoid ??? wounder if its a common issue.



It should not do that mate.  Have you tried contacting TMC ?  When I had an issue with one of their products they could not have been more helpful.


----------



## ian_m (29 Jun 2012)

belly259 said:
			
		

> anyone ? the noise when solenoid is on is terrible, just constant buzzing.
> 
> If you look at the TMC V2 pro now its different block onto solenoid ??? wounder if its a common issue.


My CO2 solenoid sometimes buzzes, but if you rotate the electrical solenoid bit, you can obtain a quiet position.


----------



## belly259 (29 Jun 2012)

thaanks for reply got it to stop , but the issue is the reg isnt doing wat it should, i think i need a new 1. Could do with knowing what reg and solenoid will fit ista bottle ?


----------

